# son faible Ipad 2



## bjl36 (6 Avril 2011)

bonjour,
Personne n'a fait la remarque pour l'instant mais je trouve le son très faible sur l'Ipad 2 en raison de son placement à l'arrière de la tablette.

Le son est moins métallique que sur l'Ipad 1 mais en raison de son placement plus faible que celui-ci.

J'ai trouvé comment amplifier ce son en mettant sa main en porte voix sur la grille de sortie et là on a un son vraiment parfait, mais tenir cette position est pas très confortable.

avez vous remarqué la même chose que moi ?


----------



## Thr_ju (6 Avril 2011)

Effectivement s'il est posé a plat sur une surface "molle", le son est étouffé. Mais personnellement je trouve le son plus puissant que sur l'iPad 1 (quand on tient l'iPad dans les mains. C'est étrange.


----------



## timbx33 (6 Avril 2011)

Le son est effectivement faible. Même avec le casque. dommage !


----------

